# What editing software do you use?



## Dylan777 (Apr 13, 2013)

What editing software(s) do you use? and why?

Thx,
Dylan


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 13, 2013)

Photoshop for heavy stuff, Lightroom for quick and easy.


----------



## Schultzie (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of my editing is done with Lightroom. If I want to do a lot more to an image, layers, masks etc. then I will also use Photoshop.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2013)

I usually use LR4, and occasionally use Photoshop CS6 for extra editing.


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to use DPP for my conversion because I liked the colour better than ACR but Adobe has made big improvements. So now I use LR for mass edits and PS for my hobby shots. I have sharpening actions I like to use and often don't want to export from LR in PS for that.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 13, 2013)

Adobe Photoshop CS6 w/Nik and OnOne plugins.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

LR4 and photoshop for tough images. For quick and dirty ebay auctions or Craigslist, I use ACDSEE.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 14, 2013)

If I'm getting PAID, I use LR4 primarily. If it's one of those jobs we all get where "Aunt Tilly" feels entitled to have photos of her doggie taken and I owe her because she once did something for my grandmother, well, I use whatever is available and simplest.

Heck, there are some very easy options which are free such as Paint.net and Picasa. The best thing about Picasa is simply that once I've done the quick "auto color" or crop options, I can upload them to a web page where she can go get them herself and I never have to deal with her again. =)

...if you can't tell, I come from a large family and they all feel entitled to my skills, experience and equipment. It's getting old. X(


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 14, 2013)

DPP, like 70% of the final image, then Photoshop for the tweaks - even slight edits.

I've used LR before and uses it sparingly til now - but I'm learning, I can see it has quicker/straightforward controls than PS.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 14, 2013)

Most of my PP work are done in LR coupled with the Nik Software bundle. I only use photoshop to PP my infrared shots.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 14, 2013)

LR4 for RAW files from my 5D3 and sometimes my S100. I got it egen I picked up the body in May last year. I only looked at LR and PS and LR seemed easier to learn and more fitting to my needs. I am very happy with it 11 months later and feel I have started to get the hang of it.


----------



## Camerajah (Apr 14, 2013)

Aperture


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 14, 2013)

LR4: organization and global editing, PS CS5 for local editing, fine-tuning for printing, onOne PPS and Nik Complete for special effects, noise, and so on. Depends on the image; mostly I can use just LR, but on other occasions while I always start off in LR I may use any or all of the other softwares to complete the job.


----------



## notapro (Apr 14, 2013)

Currently, I use Photoshop for everything. I expect to get LR soon for more "everyday" use. The reason I use Photoshop is because I've been using the program since version 4 (from LONG ago in the 90s), so it's familiar to me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> What editing software(s) do you use? and why?
> 
> Thx,
> Dylan



Thanks everyone for sharing so far.

I'm currently using LR4 for PP. I'm more looking for EDITING software - allows to remove background, bleending, layers etc...

I'm leanning to *Elements 11 Editor * and I'm not sure if this is a right choice.


----------



## pwp (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Import & rename on the fly with BreezeBrowser Download Pro. This is set up to send files both to my main HDD and also to a big folder I've called "Downloader Backups" on my NAS. It also attaches a custom job code to the files.

2. View, sort and rank and keyword the shoot in the ridiculously fast PhotoMechanic which has recently shipped an all new Version 5. This is the image browser of choice for photographers worldwide who work with very large numbers of image files. Mac or PC. There's a 30 day fully functional test-drive available for download. Sorting & ranking in LR or Bridge is just far too slow for busy photographers working with very large numbers of files.

3. The selected RAW files from PhotoMechanic are dragged onto Adobes free DNG converter to be converted to DNG. From this point I have a 100% DNG workflow.

4. DNG files are imported into Lightroom for conversion to either 8 bit or 16 bit TIFF files. Colour correction happen here, as do a number of global and local adjustments. Local adjustments while useful in LR, are slow and cumbersome compared to Photoshop. 

5. Then it's Photoshop's turn. I like to run every image I shoot through Photoshop because my professional reputation is built on high quality file delivery. Using Actions, you can refine a folder of a couple of hundred images in a bit over an hour. Obviously some jobs require more time spent on individual files. Whatever is needed on the day.

6. I deliver a web gallery to clients, so it's back to Lightroom to create this.

7. Most jobs are burned to DVD. I burn two discs simultaneously using Nero Burning ROM. One for the client, one for my archive. 

8. Smaller jobs are delivered in a zipped folder by FTP for the client to download. My perfectly functional, simple FTP client is the freeware Filezilla which is also used to upload web galleries.

So there you have it. Along the workflow other programs sometimes come into play. The Nik Suite is occasionally useful, Primatte for greenscreen extractions, Portrait Professional used VERY carefully and minimally for some facial enhancements. 

-PW


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks PW 

To be honest. My 4yrs daughter is a pre-schooler, in a small private catholic church in CA. Next year, I plan to do some fund raising for the school and church. Therefore, I decided to use my amerture photography skills and gear to the test. I plan to buy green background, studio light strobe set, seasonal(summer, fall, spring, winter, x-mas, holidays etc) digital backgrounds and of course editing software to make this happen.

I hope the plan will work and create some money for school and church. So far, I received 125 families willing to help to make this happen and they will spread the words for this project.


----------



## RGF (Apr 14, 2013)

LR for cataloging and Raw conversion, exporting, ... Photoshop for nearly everthing else (plus a whole bunch of plugins)


----------



## Zv (Apr 14, 2013)

@PWP thanks for sharing your workflow. I guess as a pro you'd need all that though I find LR is good enough for 90% of editing, sorting and exporting needs. I usually deal with around 500-1000 images at a time. The hardest part is figuring out the ones I want to work on or are worth working on. I wish LR loupe view zoom function was faster. I just put it in develop mode it seems to load the zoom a lot faster. 

Anyway other programs I use include CS5 for retouching, sharpening using unsharp mask and and then back into LR. I don't export directly from photoshop because when I do the color becomes desaturated when viewed on the web (I can't figure out why only on web and not my laptop). When I send the file back to LR and export from there everything looks fine. 

Nik software is also really useful. I use silver efex and it works well for black and white conversion. A few clicks and your done. The high structure preset is usually what I'm looking for. 

Looking for a better way to handle NR. I want to do it selectively. What do u guys use? The LR one work OK but only works on the entire image. No way to mask it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 14, 2013)

Photoshop/ACR

photomechanic to sort and rate (sometimes FPV)

each time I tried LR it seems HIDEOUSLY slow, really bad for sorting and rating if you need to be able to peek at 100% to check for focus/motion blur and such


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

LR 4 for organizing and basic editing
If the image requires additional editing, I use CS6 along with Nik & On One Plugins
Once in a while I do mess around with iPhoto and Aperture
For adding frames I prefer Diptic & iFrame for their simplicity and ease.


----------

